# Tubeless en Chihuahua?



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Raza que rueda en Chihuahua, quien tiene experiencia con Tubeless?
Y como les va con los  retrinqui :madmax: toritos hijos de su torita planta:madman:????

Es increible salir a rodar y regresar cada vez con al menos 10 hoyos!!!!! 

Aun asi, tengo mis dudas sobre la eficacia del sistema tubeless en relacion con los "toritos".

Alguien que nos cuente sus experiencias?

Saludos!


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

No ruedo en Chihuahua pero tengo mucha experiencia con Tubeless. Esos toritos tambien son muy abundantes aqui en California (aqui los llamamos cabezitas de cabra) Y te puedo decir que si vale la pena convertir tus llantas.....en la ultima decada que converti he tenido talvez solo dos pinchazos.

Hay muchas maneras de convertir depende de tu presupuesto pero todas maneras funcionan igual.....la diferencia es algunas son mas faciles de instalar que las otras.

La manera mas preferible (por ser mas facil) es comprar aros UST. Estos aros estan sellados (no tienen los agujeros de los rayos donde se puede escapar el aire.) Tambien tienen un borde especial que hace contacto con el labio de la llanta para retener el aire. Es preferible usar los aros UST con llantas que tambien son UST pero yo he tenido muy buen resultado con llantas regulares (Kenda Nevegal). Aun usando aros y llantas UST es necesario usar sellador liquido (como Stan's) porque es lo que evita los pinchazos.

La otra manera es usando un Tubeless Kit como el de Stan's que nada mas es una tira de hule con una valvula integrada Presta o Schraeder, y medio litro de Sellador liquido. La tira de hule se usa para sellar los agujeros de los rayos y tambien para hacer contacto con la llanta. Se monta la llanta, se le echa el sellador y se infla. Al principio hay mucho escape de aire pero poco a poco el liquido Stan's sella la llanta. La llanta se "pega" a la tira de hule .

Dependiendo de la combinacion de aros y llantas, inflar puede ser muy facil o extremamente dificil. A veces se pueden inflar nada mas con una bomba manual pero frecuentemente es necesario usar un compresor de aire electrico.

La ultima manera que es la mas economica es cortar un tubo de una llanta BMX (20 pulgadas) La tira se deja un poquito mas ancha del aro y se monta la llanta. Despues de inflar, se recorta las partes que se salen de los lados del aro. Si necesitas una valvula Presta, la puedes comprar o se la puedes quitar a un tubo viejo. Tambien se puede hacer sellador usando Latex liquido y anticongelante hay varias recetas en el internet pero yo siempre prefiero usar el de Stans.

Por experiencia te recomiendo usar llantas del tipo "folding bead" y no las que tienen ese alambre de acero porque para mi es imposible montarlas.

Muchas personas dicen que otro beneficio de Tubeless es poder rodar las llantas con baja presion pero personalmente pienso que es peligroso. Una vez tenia como 22 PSI y en una bajada empedrada de repente se me salio el aire y me parti la cara....ahora siempre llevo 30 psi sin problemas.

Por ultimo, de vez en cuando hay que volverle a echar el sellador. Si compras rines UST es facil separar la llanta solo de un lado, echarle el liquido, y volverla a inflar. Si usas el Kit puede ser mas laborioso (porque la llanta se queda pegada al la tira). En este caso es mas facil usar valvulas Schraeder y quitarle el nudo y echarle el sellador por la misma valvula sin separar la llanta del rin. Tambien se puede hacer con Presta si el nudo es desmontable pero cuesta mas trabajo echarle el sellador por ser mas angosto el agurero.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Tampoco he rodado nunca en Chihuahua pero definitivamente es mejor usar tubeless a no usarlo, sin importar las condiciones del terreno. En mi experiencia usando tubeless, debo decir que ya tengo +3 años que no poncho llanta. Como se mencionó, existen varias maneras de convertir a tubeless, pero la más efectiva es usar rodado y llantas UST, con su respectivo sellador.

¿Conclusión? Pásate al mundo tubeless. Entre más pronto, mejor.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

El tubeless hace realmente mucho sentido, pero en situaciones tipo los videos de Stans, donde pasan por una tabla llena de clavos, sin embargo los clavos no se quedan en la llanta, en cambio los odiosos Toritos, una vez en la llanta si no los quitas tu no salen.... se pegan como velcro o peor.

Por ello mi pregunta de si vale la pena convertir mis rines a Tubeless, no estoy por el momento en condicioens de pagar rines UST.... Pero estoy sumamente harto de desponchar camaras cada vez que ruedo y no es un parche o 2, son 10 o 15 por camara, cada dia. Esta de locos....


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

Cuando pasas por encima de los toritos, se escapa el sellador liquido por el hoyo del pinchazo......se empieza a coagular y se convierte en hule solido......no es necesario quirtale los toritos a la llanta......uno sige rodando ademas uno ni se da cuenta.......los toritos se caen solos y talvez queda el cuernito ensartado en la llanta........si le sacas la espina solo dale vueltas a la llanta para que le escape el sellador y es todo.....

La unica manera que no funciona es si ya no hay sellador en la llanta o si cortas la llanta (el sidewall) con una piedra o algo asi. Tambien una vez me fallo cuando pase rodando sobre una vara de acero que estaba enterrada en el camino pero eso no pasa muy frecuente.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

pocas ponchadas en 5 años usando tubeless .. y una fue en la carretera porque se me encajo un pedazo de alambre recocido y otra porque el sellador ya se habia secado, tambien un par de veces he desmontado la llanta por no traer suficiente aire. Yo incluso uso llantas normales (nada de tubeless ready, 2bliss o UST, ni siquiera sneakskin, nada)

Yo use el rin de notubes, es mas facil montar llantas .. pero los tips de osmar todos son buenos

Por aca en Baja Ca, tambien hay esos toritos, en ciertas areas. Y si, se pegan y luego se caen solos y ya nomas llegas a tu casa y le quitas las espinas (si quieres) y dejas que el sellador trabaje. A veces en lo que funciona el sellador, la llanta pierde presion, solo esperas que el sellador tape los huecos y despues le puedes echar aire con tu bomba manual.

Si es un poco mas de mantenimiento, en estarle agregando el liquido (o tirando el viejo y poniendo nuevo), pero seguramente no es peor, de lo que te sucede ahorita.

Ahora, si desconfias, porque andas mucho en piedras, o saltas mucho .. hay otras alternativas, tubos reforzados, o el tubo slime, pero yo no he probado nada de eso


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

No estoy seguro, pero creo que esos toritos son lo que en el centro le llaman cadillos. Yo no uso tubeless sino Slime dentro de la camara. Con slime toma espinas y cadillos sin mucho problema, cuando finalmente decido parchar la cámara o se poncha más allá de las capacidades del Slime, he llegado a encontrar 11 hoyos en la cámara... que de otra manera hubiera tenido que desmontar y parchar 11 veces.
Nada contra el tubeless, espero poder probarlo algún día, pero por el momento no se paga.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados compatriotas del pedaleo montañesco :

Ya sea que rueden en Chihuahua , o en Puebla , o en Aguascalientes

Baja California Norte

Baja California Sur

Campeche

Coahuila

Chiapas

Durango

Estado de México

Guanajuato

Guerrero

Hidalgo

Jalisco

Michoacán

Morelos

México, D.F.

Nayarit

Nuevo León

Oaxaca

Querétaro

Quintana Roo

San Luis Potosí

Sinaloa

Sonora

Tabasco

Tamaulipas

Tlaxcala

Veracruz

Yucatán

y Zacatecas , las ruedas tubeless serán mejores y mas prácticas, ya sea en cualquier combinación rines UST con llantas UST , rines UST con llantas tubeless ready y liquido sellador , rines convencionales con cualquier sistema para instalar llantas UST o TL Ready o convencionales , e incluso el sistema mas barato de las cámaras BMX para los que de veras no pueden gastar en adaptaciones de marca .


Saludos .

the last biker 

Los sistemas tubeless también sirven bien en otras partes del mundo mundial universal en todo el orbe .


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Y que me dices de Colima??? ahi tambien sirven los tubeless????

jaja .. saludos


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

También existen cámaras a las cuales les puedes poner sellador como a las Tubeless


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> Y que me dices de Colima??? ahi tambien sirven los tubeless????
> 
> jaja .. saludos


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Me imagino que en Colima también sirven los tubeless, yo nada mas puse los lugares donde me consta y que conozco ......

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Me imagino que en Colima también sirven los tubeless, yo nada mas puse los lugares donde me consta y que conozco ......
> 
> ...


jejeje .. :thumbsup:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Me imagino que en Colima también sirven los tubeless, yo nada mas puse los lugares donde me consta y que conozco ......
> 
> ...


Y en Puebla?? ó, no conoces


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> Y en Puebla?? ó, no conoces


Incluido en el 1er renglon .. jeje


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> Incluido en el 1er renglon .. jeje


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gracias rickyx5 , :thumbsup:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Gracias rickyx5 , :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Si, hasta me tube que regresar a buscar Puebla .. jaja ... me dije, no, como crees, a poco se le pasaria.

Si se nota que ponias atencion en la clase de geografia


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> Si, hasta me tube que regresar a buscar Puebla .. jaja ... me dije, no, como crees, a poco se le pasaria.
> 
> Si se nota que ponias atencion en la clase de geografia


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja , cuando estudié geografía la tierra todavía estaba caliente , Africa estaba junto a Sudamérica y España cabía en el Golfo de México , mis bicis eran una Ibisaurio y una Turnerdonte ,había grandes ciclistas internacionales como el Biker de Neanderthal, el Rider de Cro-Magnon y aquí en México el que la hacía gacho en la bici era el Ciclista de Tepexpan que pertenecía al club de los Bicicantropus Erectus .

saludos 
the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> Si, hasta me tube que regresar a buscar Puebla .. jaja ... me dije, no, como crees, a poco se le pasaria.
> 
> Si se nota que ponias atencion en la clase de geografia


Se me hacía raro que no lo hubiera incluído, me fuí con la finta en el listado y no me fijé en el primer renglón.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Mi experiencia con los productos de SLIME es un dolor de cabeza, y sinceramente no volveria a usar sus productos, prefiero parachar 11 veces que lidiar con SLIME.

Pero he decidido convertir mis 3 bicis a tubeless, para ello utilizare las valvulas de American Classic, lo que no he decidido es que cinta comprar, segun entiendo la de American Classic es muy buena pero solo consigo un rollo de 25mm de ancho por 50m de largo (y solo una bici tiene rines tan estrechos), las otras 2 traen WTB LaserDisc Trail, que creo son de 27mm (interno) no estoy seguro tengo que checar esto bien. 

O de plano me voy por la yellow tape de Stans? Alguien sabe que tal sale la WTB TCS Rim Tape???


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Pues decidi, convertir todas mis wilas (bicis) a tubeless, y la verdad es que es una chulada para rodar por aca en Chihuahua, me he subido intencionalmente a plantas de toritos, los mismos demonios que hacen el rodar una pesadilla.

Utilice la Cinta STANS que en realiad es exactamente la misma que vende WTB. identica y del mismo fabricante. Hasta ahorita solo un rin me ha dado lata, por alguna razon se despega a cada rato la cinta. 

Pero al respecto por ahi voy a sacar en las siguientes semanas un par de articulos.


----------



## ecaos (May 5, 2008)

que onda compas! soy de Mexicali asi que los cactus y las espinas son el pan diario. Yo ya uso tubeless UST desde hace varios años, inicialmente use el liquido Stans que me funcionó bien. Los ultimos dos años vivi en Barcelona donde me hice el liquido sellador casero con latex vinilico y agua y me funciono muy bien, Ahora estoy en México de vuelta y no he encontrado algun producto similar para hacer mas liquido. Alguien lo ha encontrado o que han usado? cabe mencionar que sale mucho mas barato hacerlo casero que que los liquidos comerciales.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

ecaos said:


> que onda compas! soy de Mexicali asi que los cactus y las espinas son el pan diario. Yo ya uso tubeless UST desde hace varios años, inicialmente use el liquido Stans que me funcionó bien. Los ultimos dos años vivi en Barcelona donde me hice el liquido sellador casero con latex vinilico y agua y me funciono muy bien, Ahora estoy en México de vuelta y no he encontrado algun producto similar para hacer mas liquido. Alguien lo ha encontrado o que han usado? .


Por mucho tiempo usé el "homebrew" con Látex y Windex, funciona bien, pero es más agresivo a la llanta. 
A medida que fué más fácil conseguir el Stan's lo fuí descartando, también ayudó el que ya no fuera tan caro el Stan's.
El Látex lo consigues en negocios de pintura ó selladores, el Windex te ayuda a que dure más tiempo la mezcla en forma líquida.


----------



## fuentes_88 (Jan 8, 2009)

Tubeless en Chihuahua, atrás del hospital CIMA
Yellowstone Chihuahua - YouTube


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Me interesaria probar esa opcion del homebrew, alguien tiene algun instructivo, o link al respecto?


----------



## ecaos (May 5, 2008)

mi receta es muy sencilla y me ha funcionado muy bien: Latex y agua al 50% c/u, nadamas. 
Lo he usado por 3 meses, me tapono todos los pinchazos por espinas, incluso cuando saque las espinas, vi que salio un poco de la mezcla y fue todo, Tambien selló un pinchazo que le hice con un clavo gordo, aunque este no lo tapono permanentemente, a veces salia un poco de aire pero al seguir rodando se volvia a tapar. 
Acabo de cambiar llantas y esto me sirvio para ver en que condiciones estaba la mezcla después de 3 meses y seguia con buena consistencia y fresca, me gusto que no forma esa pelicula que forma el Stans, que es bastante engorrosa de limpiar. Como el latex de la mezcla casera es a base de agua este lo pude enjugar facilmente con la manguera y no dejo ningun residuo el el rin ni la llanta vieja. 

Deccoraje, me podrias decir que marca y tipo de latex usaste? He encontrado varios selladores vinilicos en las tiendas de pintura pero ninguno que diga "latex". El truco para que sea menos agresivo con las llantas es que no tenga amoniaco.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

ecaos said:


> Acabo de cambiar llantas y esto me sirvio para ver en que condiciones estaba la mezcla después de 3 meses y seguia con buena consistencia y fresca, me gusto que no forma esa pelicula que forma el Stans, que es bastante engorrosa de limpiar. Como el latex de la mezcla casera es a base de agua este lo pude enjugar facilmente con la manguera y no dejo ningun residuo el el rin ni la llanta vieja.
> Deccoraje, me podrias decir que marca y tipo de latex usaste? He encontrado varios selladores vinilicos en las tiendas de pintura pero ninguno que diga "latex". El truco para que sea menos agresivo con las llantas es que no tenga amoniaco.


Hace tanto tiempo que ya ni me acuerdo, voy a ver si encuentro algún envase, pero de que era base amoníaco no tengo duda.
Lo que si, dejaba una capa pegajosa gruesa, sobre todo en la ceja de la llanta, mucho mas difícil de quitar que la de Stan's, en parte por eso dejé de usarlo.


----------



## ecaos (May 5, 2008)

si tenia amoniaco y era tanto pedo limpiarlo seguro que no quiero usarlo. Si aparece algun envase sera mas para asegurarme de no comprar de ese. El que traigo en la mira es el sellador Comex 5x1.


----------



## ecaos (May 5, 2008)

compre el comex 5x1, se asemeja mucho al "latex" que ya habia usado. Lo dilui al 50% con agua, le puse 80ml a cada llanta y hasta el momento ningun problema. En un mes abrire la llanta para ver en que condiciones esta todo, ver si hay espinas clavadas.


----------

